# Ford 2000 broken seat stud



## pawmaw (Apr 12, 2013)

We have a 1966 2000 diesel. Needed to remove the deluxe seat to have the bottom part recovered. The front bolt that holds it onto the lit cover came out OK. The nut on the rear one, which is a stud, would not come off and the stud broke about a 1/8 inch or so below the surface of the lift cover. Has anybody had experience in removing a broken off stud in this area of a tractor.?


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

That is not an ordinary stud:
http://www.tractorshed.com/gallery/uptest/a5448.jpg

Same sort of pin is discussed here:
http://www.tractorforum.com/f203/locating-pin-seat-retaining-stud-24214/

If you remove the lift cover, you should be able to get it out downwards.

If you choose to take it out with the lift cover in place, and deal with the problems at assemblying a new one:
You can use an extractor (search for bolt extractor or screw extractor):
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6bb-SSRn6c
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52-37pPAJ0c

Often enough it will result in a broken extractor, and end up with more work, better to choose welding from start.
If you are a skilled TIG welder, or have one to help you, this is the best way:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6w2grAV-oc
Perhaps an extension of the stud/pin could be built up to the surface, and then a chamfered (bevelled) threaded piece welded on to that ?

Could be done with Acetylen/Oxygen welding. TIG is faster and builds up easier, but requires clean surfaces. Heating that area too much may harm o-rings and other stuff inside.


I hope someone else that knows more than I can help, just wanted to inform you about the consequences of just taking it out.


----------

